# WANTED - Giant PA2 or slightly better wheelset



## DSK (14 Dec 2019)

I have a Giant Propel i need of at least a front Giant PA2 wheel or, I'm prepared to go for a slight upgrade such as Fulcrum Quattro/Cosmic SLS or, similar.

PM me with anything suitable.


----------



## Kernow_T (14 Dec 2019)

Nice set of Ksyrium Elite S. PM if interested mate. Cheers


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2019)

Pair here for £50 plus £10 postage.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/274084868590


----------



## DSK (15 Dec 2019)

No reply from the above seller since yesterday but, pending on a brand new set of PA2 wheels.


----------

